# Summer 1st Time Calving



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Restocked my animals on the place early last spring. Bought heifers (Angus Limousine Cross) 600-700# area, and in figuring out what would work, bought a registerable Brangus bull of the same size. He arrived in May of last year.

We have been waiting on the heifers since spring and they are hanging on to their babies to the last instant. They have been slowly bagging over the months, but no springing, nor signs of springing yet.

Here we are the 1st of July, 100 degree temps and I'll bet you in the next 45 days they will decide to become mothers.

I have plenty of pasture, pool/pond water plus a metal tank I keep full, and have quite a bit of shade.

Not having had calves this time of year, and having been around them for 30 years, I know a fair amount about the calving/motherhood process, but never had a summer calf.

My main concern is dehydration. The heifers are pushing 2 1/2 years now and are very large and in excellent shape....hard to find the pin bone. The bags are building up nicely and I have no doubt that they will come on with plenty of milk.

Am I overly concerned about nothing?

Appreciate your inputs.
Mark


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

The only thing to be concerned with is to much weight on first timers. If you have good water shade and grass they should be fine. I have two out of step with the spring calving. One had hers last Tuesday and we had 100 -105 * temps and the little one is fine. Ps there was little springing to her. Noticed a little moist for two days and boom also she didn't diolate much either until the last two days. Good luck and hope you get some cool breezes through the trees. Martin


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have had two heifers calf during this heat wave. Both are fine.

One of the new mommas has some ear and does not think it is necessary to bed her calf in the shade. It is out in the middle of the pasture,105 degrees, watching the world go by. Seems to be doing alright.

I thought these two were the last until Fall. Checking the babies today I noticed two more bagging up.
One day I am going to get them all on the same page. 
I hope.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Nitram and Tim. That's what's happening here and it is nice to know to just let nature take her course. Tim, on the baby out in the open in the heat, that was my primary concern.

Thanks guys for the replies,
Mark


----------

